# Grobi TV: Sony-4K-Fernseher mit 212 cm Bildschirmdiagonale und 2D/3D im Video



## PCGH-Redaktion (20. September 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Grobi TV: Sony-4K-Fernseher mit 212 cm Bildschirmdiagonale und 2D/3D im Video*

					Am 18. September präsentierte Sony Deutschland ausgewählten Fachhändlern den erstmalig auf der IFA in Berlin gezeigten 84 Zoll großen LCD-Fernseher KD-84X9000. Der wirklich imposante 4K-Fernseher ist für die 2D- und 3D-Wiedergabe entwickelt und verfügt über diverse exlusive Neuentwicklungen. Grobi TV war dabei.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Grobi TV: Sony-4K-Fernseher mit 212 cm Bildschirmdiagonale und 2D/3D im Video*


----------



## Pas89 (20. September 2012)

Sieht echt gut aus, aber bis diese Fernseher für die breite Masse erschwinglich sind, wird es wohl noch was dauern.
Außerdem fehlt es noch an 4k Material,wobei Blu Rays schon an die Grenzen stoßen werden.


----------



## Westcoast (20. September 2012)

die preise bei 4K geräten sind echt happig, vielleicht in 5 jahren für die masse erschwinglich. 212 cm wäre mir persönlich zu groß.


----------



## beercarrier (20. September 2012)

für diagonalen >60 zoll halte ich beamer für den besten mix aus preis, leistung und ausstattung, es gibt mittlerweile auch einen sony 4k beamer. der tv ist beeindruckend aber selbst für hdtv (meist nur hochskaliertes 720p) bringt es kaum vorteile, für spielfilme finde ich das beamer einfach mehr kino-feeling erzeugen.


----------



## tls (21. September 2012)

0:39 : "Fear the Beauty"


----------



## Chicago (21. September 2012)

Gibts bei Sony keine Fernbedienungen, oder sind die schon wieder Out? Der arme Kerl muß sich ja als bücken!


----------

